# Help on older router



## extex4 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi folks,
I am new to router forum - pretty comfortable with routers and own more than I want to admit to. Recently, I came across an old Bosch 3.5 hp router with no markings on the motor but "90300B" on base just above "Model .04" 
I need to replace the power cord. Also the ground wire on the current cord is not connected and I can't locate a logical connection point. Took it in to a local tool repair facility and was told it was likely a Sears router just after Bosch bought them out about 20 years ago. Reasoning was gray plastic cap to motor... Makes no sense to me. I do know I am unable to locate a schematic and thus a ground wire location.

Any help would be appreciated.

Yeah, extex comes from moving to PA 30+ years ago. Lots of good woodworkers up here. Without their interest and advice I never would have learned how to properly tune a hand plane.

Extex4


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Michael I don't know your router but I'm positive someone will respond soon.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Michael.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome Michael!


----------



## extex4 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Problem solved!*

There is a reason Bosch is my favorite router, well, a new reason. I called Bosch, gave them my sketchy information, and learned my router was an industrial model made somewhere around 35 years ago. A very nice lady emailed the manual and a schematic and parts list before connecting me with technical support where I learned that Bosch acquired a Stanley power tool division about 35 years ago which included this router. He described where to attach the ground wire, then emailed another copy of the schematic circling the location of the ground connection. Problem solved, new power cord attached, and this 15+ pound beast is up and running!

Mike


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Isn't it nice when a Co. stands behind its product even when its warranty expired before most of our kids were born


----------



## extex4 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> Isn't it nice when a Co. stands behind its product even when its warranty expired before most of our kids were born


Kind of reminds me of the days when you could call a company and talk to a real person. Oh, a real person actually answered at Bosch!

Talking to real people and Wellfleet oysters - two of my favorite things. 

Mike


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought only Hull oysters could talk!


----------



## twisted bit (Dec 3, 2009)

Nothing to do with routers but. Real person reminds me when I got My Great Grandfather's South Bend Lathe I called to get a manual. They sent one on out he person that I talked to ask why I didn't have one and I replied on how it came my way He asked me if I had any serial #'s from of it so as that he could send out the correct one Ten minutes latter and it was out the door as a bonus he told me who bought the lathe new and the year month and date of when it was made and bought by. show you that some of these company's that have been around for awhile are able to provide us with real people and the history of days past


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Twisted, South Bend is now owned by Grizzly.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Michael, message has been sent to you.
Dan Coleman


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I have the Stanley version of your router. Bosch is supposed to be sending an email with parts diagram and list. No parts are available. PM or email your address, and I will share what I get. I would like to see a picture of your router to compare to mine.
Dan Coleman


----------



## Keegan (Feb 8, 2020)

extex4 said:


> There is a reason Bosch is my favorite router, well, a new reason. I called Bosch, gave them my sketchy information, and learned my router was an industrial model made somewhere around 35 years ago. A very nice lady emailed the manual and a schematic and parts list before connecting me with technical support where I learned that Bosch acquired a Stanley power tool division about 35 years ago which included this router. He described where to attach the ground wire, then emailed another copy of the schematic circling the location of the ground connection. Problem solved, new power cord attached, and this 15+ pound beast is up and running!
> 
> Mike


Mike,

This exact same router was just passed down to me. I have searched everywhere on the internet to get my hands on a manual. I know its been a long time, but do you still have the electronic version of the manual that was emailed to you? I sure could use it.

Thanks,
Keegan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Mia*



Keegan said:


> Mike,
> 
> This exact same router was just passed down to me. I have searched everywhere on the internet to get my hands on a manual. I know its been a long time, but do you still have the electronic version of the manual that was emailed to you? I sure could use it.
> 
> ...


Keegan; I haven't seen Michael post anything in years. He probably won't see your request, but from his original posts referring back to Bosch, and knowing that background, perhaps they can also help you out(?).


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I have had both the Stanley and Bosch versions. I still have one of the Stanley all metal versions. I sold the Bosch version, and gave away the Bosch parts machine that was given to me by a SW MO friend. I made a few repairs on the one I sold, including changing the cord. I used a cord from, I think Grainger, with a molded strain relief that I trimmed to get into the plastic housing. I may still have some of the collets. Did you check to Bosch and Stanley manual sections?
Dan Coleman


----------



## Keegan (Feb 8, 2020)

I contacted Bosch and they quickly helped me out. Thanks!


----------



## Keegan (Feb 8, 2020)

Attached is the manual I received. Maybe this helps the next person.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

There is a Tool Manual archive...hopefully someone who knows the ins and outs will post it in there(?)...
But thanks for doing the Bosch contact thing, Mike and Keegan! This is an outstanding example of why so many of the members love Bosch; their Customer Service is outstanding.


----------

